# My New Cockapoo from Rosedale Doodles



## mercedes77 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, i am so glad i have found this site, i have just bought a gorgeous cream boy cockapoo a couple of months ago, he is just the most adorable, sweet natured and very intelligant little guy, i have managed to get him trained to some degree already, just wondering if anyone has any good pics or ideas of best ways to trim him as i am not sure wether to leave his coat long or really get him trimmed.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome, i know a couple of rosedale puppys, would love to see photos of your boy. what did you call him. 


as for the trim, its up to you. first i would say when your out walking and you see a dog with a nice hair cut, ask them where they got them done. word of mouth is always the best way to find a groomer. 

it depends how much work you are willing to put into his coat as they can get matted easily. you realy need to be brushing every 2nd day atleast, for a long coat. 

at the moment his puppy fur wont get to bad just now but it will probable change and get thicker.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome mercedes.  Can't wait to meet Barry. 

They sure do have a lot of pups at one time! and quite a wide array of breeds too. Kinda seems like it would be hard to properly raise that many dogs lol.

As for grooming, I like to do the poodle feet/face/tail, make the body about a half inch or less, and leave the head/legs/tail long. Easy to care for, yet still appealing.


----------



## Princess Poppy (Aug 10, 2010)

*new puppy*

Hi Mercedes

I have a puppy from Rosdale, she is 7 months called Poppy and she is golden fur is reddish at the roots. I was thi nking about getting her cut but the kids don't want to.

We have also met another cockapoo from rosedale who is the double of our poppy, I will need to post pictures

Take care


----------



## Princess Poppy (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Mercedes

How old is your boy now. My poppy is nearly 8 months, her mum was a cocker spaniel called Princess and her dad was a cream poodle called Arthur. I picked her up from Rosedale just before Easter.


----------

